# Wilding on the Costa Blanca ending?



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

This just published in local English paper. Looks like the beginning of the end for wilding in Costa Blanca no doubt other regions will be following. Mind some of the wilding we have seen this last 10 weeks down here I am not surprised residents and visitors are getting fed up.

https://www.rtnnewspaper.com/2018/0...torhomes-that-camp-illegally-in-costa-blanca/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Usual story I am afraid. A few brainless and inconsiderate people with sod all regard for others ruin something for everyone else. 

Andy


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Unfortunanely very true Andy, the many wilders at Calpe were cleared out two weeks ago, our preference is for the security of sites they are so cheap compared to the U.K. but each to their own. We had a hire car for a couple of weeks last month so toured about, the numbers of wilders clogging up many car parks to the detriment of locals and visitors was eye opening. Where does all the grey water and Toilet waste go? No wonder the locals are up in arms. You spend 50k plus on a Moho then want to park up on waste ground or wherever, what am I missing here?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

StewartJ said:


> Unfortunanely very true Andy, the many wilders at Calpe were cleared out two weeks ago, our preference is for the security of sites they are so cheap compared to the U.K. but each to their own. We had a hire car for a couple of weeks last month so toured about, the numbers of wilders clogging up many car parks to the detriment of locals and visitors was eye opening. Where does all the grey water and Toilet waste go? No wonder the locals are up in arms. You spend 50k plus on a Moho then want to park up on waste ground or wherever, what am I missing here?


I think what your missing is that after spending 50k plus some turn into miserable gits and want free parking. Many will tell you that they don't like the camp site atmosphere although they would rather portray 'sardine syndrome' by parking up close to a neighbour in a car park.

I don't include the true wild camper who usually only stops in interesting areas and usually alone and certainly not disrupting the locals.

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have done a fair bit of wilding in our time. Always on our own to start with but happy to share with one or two others, temporarily, too. There are certain types who, although they eschew campsites, move around together in packs. Never saw the point of that. Why not all book on to a campsite together? Never heard any of them say it was a financial decision though. Always it was that the campsites were not meeting their needs for space and, most importantly, a view.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't really think it's the saving of €15 or €20 site fees but just being free which is what motorhomes are all about and not regulated.
But as has been said the few spoil it for the many.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive never made it to southern Spain but was put off by talk of this kind of thing. We did a couple of weeks in the Costa Brava and liked that area in the northern Med side of Spain but was a bit gobsmacked at one of the Aires we stayed on around mid October. IT was crammed and everyone had moved onto a car park which said no motorhomes which was also full.

Not my thing really. There seems to be always loads of reports of hundreds of vans on scrubby bits of land, staying for weeks on end all crammed in together. Doesnt sound like fun to me. Perhaps if they kick em all off then you might find a few more half decent private aires set up, they seemed thin on the ground to me as well when I started researching which is another reason I Was put off going further south that year. I Would rather wild camp away from the madding crowd with a bit of space or be on a private uncrowded aire with a bit of space than either a packed campsite or crappy bit of land with a 100 motorhomes on it. Preferably away from the coast as its less likely to be packed. I dont believe many of these that are packing in like sardines are doing it for a love of wild camping its to save a few Euros.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I too am in the solitary wildcamping corner, so these bans will not worry me - unless the ones moved on go searching for a wildcamper to rally round:surprise:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It may not be as simple as that article suggests. There is a legal right to park vehicles on the highways in Spain which specifically protects the right of motorhomes up to a specific size to park, though not to camp and only on or beside roads.

The full text of that law has been posted on here several times before.

I am not defending stupid wild camping which is certainly a big thing along the coasts.

If anybody wants to read the law they'll find it on areas.ac I think, though only in Spanish.

The gist is explained at the bottom of this article: http://n332.es/2015/02/23/motorhome-parking/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Unfortunately thats what often happens. You find a great spot and before you know it half dozen vans have joined you. Thats not so bad but a 100? Thats not wilding its just a free campsite.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Unfortunately thats what often happens. You find a great spot and before you know it half dozen vans have joined you. Thats not so bad but a 100? Thats not wilding its just a free campsite.


That is why I have a low opinion of motorhomers. They want everything for nothing and most of them are just unsociable gits. The only times we wildcamp in the UK nowadays is while en route to a Temporary Holiday Site or a CS. A lot of people seem to have a bloated sense of 'entitlement' these days and don't give a damn about anyone else.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

747 said:


> That is why I have a low opinion of motorhomers. They want everything for nothing and most of them are just unsociable gits. The only times we wildcamp in the UK nowadays is while en route to a Temporary Holiday Site or a CS. A lot of people seem to have a bloated sense of 'entitlement' these days and don't give a damn about anyone else.


I think that applies everywhere Jim.

Over the last six weeks I've been roped in to help a friend who owns and runs a restaurant with motorhome parking. The old bloke who used to do the job died a while back and she was stuck for help.

All the spaces are clearly marked. One side has long spaces for cars with caravans and big vans with trailers while the other side is intended for any shorter than 10m. Almost without exception small ones will try to go to the side reserved for long ones and practically all on both sides will try to occupy two spaces. Many will attempt to defend their exceptional right to have two spaces. It's been an eye opener on selfishness.

It might be stereotyping to say that they are mostly Germans and that it reminds me the stories about them reserving sun loungers with towels. This lot attempt to protect adjacent spaces by putting chairs, tables and even rugs on them. I do take some pleasure in moving the ones who do that I must admit.

It's not a job I want or need to do, though I do meet a lot of nice people the vast majority of whom will do as they are asked so long as the approach is a friendly smiling one.

She can park 50 when the are in the allotted spaces and fewer than 30 when they are left to themselves. So much for Germans following rules.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> That is why I have a low opinion of motorhomers. They want everything for nothing and most of them are just unsociable gits. The only times we wildcamp in the UK nowadays is while en route to a Temporary Holiday Site or a CS. A lot of people seem to have a bloated sense of 'entitlement' these days and don't give a damn about anyone else.


Your right about them being unsociable gits. Loads of times I have arrived somewhere and ran out of the van with me guitar and a bag full of booze singing "ere we go!" only to see the blinds go up and chairs and tables quickly put away. 

This can also work in your favour though if your there first. No need to spread out awnings, chairs and other blocking devices like Alan describes. Just stick a guitar on the scooter rack (preferably with some satanic death metal type logos on it), chuck a few empty beer bottles about, few *** ends then sit back and watch the vans come in, head towards you then suddenly turn around and drive off. Add to the effect by sitting outside yourself with your underpants on your head and two pencils sticking out of your nose.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> This can also work in your favour though if your there first. No need to spread out awnings, chairs and other blocking devices like Alan describes. Just stick a guitar on the scooter rack (preferably with some satanic death metal type logos on it), chuck a few empty beer bottles about, few *** ends then sit back and watch the vans come in, head towards you then suddenly turn around and drive off. Add to the effect by sitting outside yourself with your underpants on your head and two pencils sticking out of your nose.


Isn't that your normal Modus Operandi?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Modus. Isn't that a Renault.?? I guess the Operandi must be the Italian version.

Ray.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

This was posted on one of the MH fb groups last night, a purge seems to be happening


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This happens to a greater or lesser extent every Spring. Many of the snow birds will be travelling back now anyway. Tourism needs them in the winter. Not so much in the summer.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

patp said:


> This happens to a greater or lesser extent every Spring. Many of the snow birds will be travelling back now anyway. Tourism needs them in the winter. Not so much in the summer.


But that is no excuse for SOME behaving like a holes!!

Andy


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

patp said:


> This happens to a greater or lesser extent every Spring. Many of the snow birds will be travelling back now anyway. Tourism needs them in the winter. Not so much in the summer.


Speaking to some ex-pats who tell me it's a more of a purge as it's gotten out of hand in some areas, numbers of vans, mess, litter, grey water and in some cases chemical loos dumped, as said inconsiderate behaviour by a few spoiling it for the rest.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

StewartJ said:


> Speaking to some ex-pats who tell me it's a more of a purge as it's gotten out of hand in some areas, numbers of vans, mess, litter, grey water and in some cases chemical loos dumped, as said inconsiderate behaviour by a few spoiling it for the rest.


But where will these 'inconsiderates' end up next?

Geoff


----------

